# Help...Motocaddy S1 Digital..



## sJoe (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi All... I have a problem with my trolley..It wont go...The Battery is fully charged...all the lights come on, the 2 green lights and the red speed indicator light, but when the button is pressed..nothing...However underneath the trolley is what looks like a junction box..which may be the control box..there are three green lights on it but only two are lighting up..I dont know what I need .. a new control box or a new motor..any ideas????? how can I  isolate which one..they are expensive Â£55 each :-( so don't want to make a mistake.
Thanks..


----------



## Wolfman (Nov 9, 2012)

Control box is the fault


----------



## sJoe (Nov 9, 2012)

thanks Wolfman..are you sure..how do you know it's not the motor..is it to do with the 3 green lights..


----------



## Wolfman (Nov 9, 2012)

see here
http://www.motocaddy.com/uk/instruction-manuals/     see page 16 of the PDF

Mentions the control box and the 2 or 3 leds and the faulty part


----------



## sJoe (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok again and thanks..downloaded the manual and see what you mean..thanks again


----------



## HughJars (Nov 9, 2012)

Before you do that, have you had the wheels off and put them back onto the wrong axle? You wouldn't be the first.


----------



## Wolfman (Nov 9, 2012)

Good point, defo worth checking !


----------



## BTatHome (Nov 9, 2012)

HughJars said:



			Before you do that, have you had the wheels off and put them back onto the wrong axle? You wouldn't be the first.
		
Click to expand...

wow, I've had the wheels off mine a few times for cleaning, and have never noticed the L R on the wheels. Each time they must have gone back on the right way around !


----------



## sJoe (Nov 10, 2012)

thanks guys but yes I did check that the wheels were the right way around...and even if the were not the 3rd green light on the control box would still be on..It's not..


----------

